# Player Wanted - Holland (playing in Den Bosch)



## laiyna (Apr 25, 2002)

nederlands talig, campaign is ook nederlands talig.

Ik zoek een speler, regio Den Bosch (of bereid naar Den Bosch te reizen) voor een Wheel of Time campaign. 1x per 4 weken op zondag van 13:30 tot 18:00. (Role play en niet Roll play)

Mailen naar: laiyna@yahoo.com
groetjes,

Lai


----------

